# Great priced medicines, food and accessories for your horse!



## AvoVet (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello, we are AvoVet. An accredited online retailer based in the UK. With over 10,000 products you will be sure to find what you find what you want. However if you find that you can't, just get in contact with us! One of our friendly customer service agents will help you to find what you need.

We pride ourselves in offering the best customer experience for you and you pet, fast delivery, great communication and awesome products!

Find us on Twitter and Instagram: @AvoVet

As a welcoming gift to everyone from PetForums, we are offering 10% off you first order! But be quick, the offer ends next month. To get your discount, just enter the code "PETFORUM10" at the checkout.

AvoVet


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

What is your web address? And what kind of things do you sell?


----------



## AvoVet (Apr 4, 2016)

FeelTheBern said:


> What is your web address? And what kind of things do you sell?


Hello FeelTheBern!

We sell a variety of products for pets from all major brands.

The link to our website is http://www.avovet.co.uk


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

AvoVet said:


> Hello FeelTheBern!
> 
> We sell a variety of products for pets from all major brands.
> 
> The link to our website is http://www.avovet.co.uk


Thanks, I'll be sure to check that out when I have the time.


----------

